# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه شهید بهشتی

## Mahsa.Nzr

دانشگاه شهید بهشتی یکی از دانشگاه های مهم و پیشگام در تولیدات علمی و  ایجاد رشته های نوین و کاربردی در کشور می باشد که توانسته است در پیشرفت  علمی تحقیقاتی مراکز صنعتی و غیر صنعتی نقش آفرین باشد.
اعضاء هیئت علمی این دانشگاه از نظر تعداد و همچنین از نظر سطح تحصیلات  وسوابق اگر نگوئیم بی نظیر قطعا کم نظیر است . مراکز تحقیقاتی ، دانشکده  های فعال و گروه های آموزشی توانمند و روابط عمومی فعال این دانشگاه ، این  مرکز علمی را کانون توجه اندیشمندان ساخته است .


*اطلاعات عمومی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی*

 دانشگاه ملی ایران در تاریخ ۲۹/۱۲/۱۳۳۸ تأسیس شد. و به دنبال آن اساسنامه  دانشگاه با سه رکن هیأت امناء، رئیس دانشگاه و شورای استادان با بررسی  اساسنامه دانشگاههای معتبر دنیا و بر پایه ساختار ۲۷ دانشگاه ملی در  کشورهای اروپایی و آمریکایی تدوین گردید. و در آبانماه ۱۳۳۹ در شورایعالی  فرهنگ به تصویب رسید. با آنکه امر پذیرش ۱۲۰ دانشجو در دانشکده معماری و ۵۴  دانشجو در دانشکده بانکداری و علوم اقتصادی و مالی از مهرماه ۱۳۳۹ آغاز  شده بود ولی دانشگاه عملاً در ۲۵/۱۱/۱۳۳۹ افتتاح شد.
اولین مقطع کارشناسی ارشد در دانشگاه شهید بهشتی در رشته معماری در سال  ۱۹۶۱ تاسیش شد ، در حالیکه اولین مقطع دکترا در رشته علوم اقتصاد در سال  ۱۹۹۱ شروع به کار کرد . امروز ، حدود ۷۰ رشته در مقطع ارشد و بیش از ۳۰  رشته در مقطع دکترا همان نشانه سرعت ، یعنی پیشرفت پایدار است ، وجود دارد.
در سال ۱۹۶۲ ، زمین اصلی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی در اوین که دهکده ای آرام در  شمال تهران است ، توسعه یافت . پیشرفت امکانات جدید در فضای اصلی دانشگاه ،  زمینه را برای افزایش فعالیت دانشگاهی مهیا کرد تا آنجا که در سال ۱۹۷۸  چندین دانشکده در دانشگاه شهید بهشتی فعال شدند.
دانشگاه شهید بهشتی هم اکنون به عنوان یکی از مهمترین مراکز آموزش عالی در  ایران ، با وجود ۱۰ دانشکده و مدرسه ، ۳ موسسه تحقیقی و ۷ مرکز تحقیقی  معرفی شده است .
با در نظر گرفتن امکانات وسیع و استاندارد بالای تحقیق و آموزش ، دانشگاه  قادر است با فعالیتهایش را در سطح تحصیلات تکمیلی در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد و  دکترا توسعه دهد.
پرداخت شهریه های ورودی منبع اصلی درآمد دانشگاه شهید بهشتی در ۷ سال اول  بود ، اما از سال ۱۹۶۸ ، مبالغی وجه دولتی نیز دریافت شد . با وجود این  دانشگاه شهید بهشتی تا سال ۱۹۷۹ ، یعنی یکسال پس از انقلاب اسلامی ، در  شروع کار یک دانشگاه خصوصی بود.
از آن زمان به بعد این دانشگاه یک دانشگاه دولتی شد . این دانشگاه تا سال  ۱۹۸۳ دانشگاه ملی نامیده شد ، سپس با نام دانشگاه شهید بهشتی مجددا نام  گذاری شد.
دانشکده های علوم پزشکی تا سال ۱۹۸۶ که وزارت بهداشت ، درمان و آموزش پزشکی  شکل گرفت و مسولیت این دانشکده ها را به عهده گرفت ، بخشی از این دانشگاه  بودند.
روند بازسازی که بوسیله آن دانشکده های جدیدی تاسیس شدند و برخی دانشکده ها  ادغام شدند، ادامه داشت و هم اکنون دانشگاه شهید بهشتی شامل ۱۰ دانشکده  است :
۱. معماری و شهرسازی
۲. ادبیات و علوم انسانی
۳. روانشناسی و علوم تربیتی
۴. مدیریت
۵. علوم و ریاضیات
۶. حقوق
۷. مهندسی الکترونیک و علوم کامپیوتر
۸. علوم زمینه
۹. علوم
۱۰. علوم اقتصادی و سیاسی
*ویژگی های خاص دانشگاه شهید بهشتی*

 دانشگاه شهید بهشتی در دو بخش مهم دارای ویژگی های منحصر به فرد در کشور است.
الف) داشتن ابتکار عمل در ایجاد دانشکده های مدرن برای رشته هایی که با توجه به فن آوری نوین به آنها نیاز است.
ب) کادر علمی پژوهشی از نظر سابقه علمی و فراوانی کارهای پژوهشی این دانشگاه را در رتبه ای ممتاز در سطح کشور قرار داده است.
*امکانات ورزشی*

 با توجه به فضای مناسب و موقعیت جغرافیایی دانشگاه که برای ورزش پیاده روی  بسیار مناسب است این دانشگاه علاوه بر زمین چمن فوتبال و استخر شنا از  سالن های سرپوشیده چند منظوره جهت ورزش والیبال، پینگ پنگ، بسکتبال، کشتی و  بدنسازی برخوردار است .
*تشکل ها*


بسیج دانشجوئیجامعه اسلامی دانشجویانانجمن اسلامی دانشجویانجهاد دانشگاهی
 *دانشکده ها*

 * دانشکده معماری و شهرسازی (سال تأسیس ۱۳۳۹)
o رشتههای معماری[[اساتید بنام رشته معماری مرحوم جهان آرا، مهندس  جودت،دکترحبیبی، مهندس جودت ، مهندس فرهاد احمدی، دکتررازجویان ،دکترپرویز  وزیری و بهرام وزیری ، دکتر نمازیان، ]]، برنامه ریزی شهری…
* دانشکده علوم اقتصادی و سیاسی(سال تأسیس ۱۳۳۹)
o رشتههای علوم سیاسی، اقتصاد نظری، بازرگانی…
* دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی(سال تأسیس ۱۳۴۱)
o رشتههای تاریخ، زبانهای خارجی، فلسفه…
* دانشکده مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر(سال تأسیس ۱۳۶۹)
o رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر و رشته مهندسی برق
* دانشکده علوم(سال تأسیس ۱۳۴۲)
o رشتههای فیزیک، شیمی، زیست…
* دانشکده مدیریت و حسابداری(سال تأسیس ۱۳۶۹)
o رشتههای مدیریت بازرگانی و صنعتی و دولتی، حسابداری…
* دانشکده حقوق(سال تأسیس ۱۳۴۵)
o رشتههای حقوق بین اللمل، محیط زیست…
* دانشکده علوم ریاضی(سال تأسیس ۱۳۶۹)
o رشتههای آمار، علوم کامپیوتر…
* دانشکده علوم تربیتی و روانشناسی(….۱۳۵۵)
o رشتههای روانشناسی، علوم تربیتی، راهنمایی و مشاوره…
* دانشکده مهندسی هسته ای(سال تأسیس ۱۳۸۴)
o رشتههای مهندسی راکتور- پرتوپزشکی- چرخه سوخت – کاربرد پرتوها
* دانشکده تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی(سال تأسیس ۱۳۴۷)
o رشتههای فیزیولوژی ورزش…
* دانشکده مهندسی فن آوریهای نوین(سال تأسیس ۱۳۸۲)
* دانشکده علوم زمین(سال تأسیس ۱۳۵۵)
o رشتههای جغرافیا، زمین شناسی…
*پژوهشکده ها*


 پژوهشکده اعجاز قرآن پژوهشکده خانواده پژوهشکده لیزر و پلاسما پژوهشکده علوم محیطی پژوهشکده گیاهان و مواد اولیه دارویی
  علاوه بردانشکده های دانشگاه ، پژوهشکده های فوق و همچنین پژوهشکده تازه  تاسیس اعجاز قرآن  بطور مستمر در زمینه های پژوهشی خاص فعالیت کرده و  دانشجویان مقاطع تحصیلات تکمیلی را نیز جذب و آموزش می دهند. مرکز اسناد و  تحقیقات معماری، مرکز تحقیقات شیمیائی، مرکز رشد و واحدهای فناوری، دفتر  کار آفرینی ، دفتر ارتباط با صنعت و همچنین قطب های علمی جغرافیا، کاتالیست  ،مطالعات خاورمیانه و  جهانی شدن، فوتونیک با گرایش لیزر، تاریخ ادبیات  فارسی، خانواده، برنامه ریزی شهری و طراحی شهری در بافت های با ارزش و قطب  ساختارهای جبری و منطقی در ریاضیات گسسته و کاربردهای آن، کرسی حقوق بشر  صلح و دموکراسی یونسکو و نیز مرکز سنجش از دورGIS ومرکز ایران شناسی از  دیگر مــراکز و واحدهای تخصصی ای هستند که در زمینه های مورد علاقه خود  بطور گسترده فعالیت می نمایند.
فعالیت های جاری دانشگاه توسط ۵ معاونت آموزشی و تحصیلات تکمیلی، دانشجوئی و  فرهنگی  پژوهشی و فناوری، فناوری اطلاعات و ارتباطات و اداری مالی و  مدیریت های تابعه با فعالیت اداری بیش از ۱۰۰۰ کارمند مجرب هماهنگ و تنظیم  می شود.
تربیت بیش از ۵۰۰۰۰ دانش آموخته در مقاطع مختلف تحصیلی، تقدیم ۱۳۰ شهید  بزرگوار در طول سالیان دفاع مقدس، برگزاری ده ها کنگره ، کنفرانس، سمینارو  همایش علمی بین المللی، منطقه ای و کشوری ، برگزاری اولین جشنواره فرهنگ  ملل، معرفی ده ها استاد، پژوهشگر، مدیر پژوهشی  مخترع و مکتشف نمونه در سطح  کشور، ابتکار برگزاری جشن های ازدواج دانشجوئی، اعطای دکترای افتخاری به  مرحوم استاد بیرشک و…. برگ های زرینی از افتخارات بی شمار دانشگاه شهید  بهشتی هستند.

*امکانات خوا***هی*

 دانشجویان این دانشگاه تا زمان فعالیت دانشگاه در سال ۱۳۵۷ به علت تمکن  مالی عموماً نیاز به خوا***ه نداشتند. بنابراین تا پیروزی انقلاب اسلامی  اساساً در این دانشگاه تجربه احداث و اداره خوا***ه و زندگی شبانه روزی  دانشجویی به وجود نیامد. لیکن در سال ۱۳۶۲ با شروع مجدد فعالیت آموزشی  دانشگاه و با توجه به ترکیب دانشجویان جدید و نیاز مبرم آنها به خوا***ههای  دانشجویی مسئولین دانشگاه را بر آن داشت تا درصدد رفع این مشکل برآیند. تا  سال ۱۳۷۰ با در اختیار گرفتن خوا***ههای استیجاری و واگذاری تا حدودی این  مشکل برطرف می شد. از سال ۱۳۷۰ با احداث مجتمع خوا***هی برادران و متعاقب  آن احداث مجتمع خوا***هی خواهران در سال ۱۳۷۱ (که این امر با کمک های افراد  نیکوکار و مشارکت مالی برخی سازمانها و مؤسسات صورت گرفت) مشکل سکونت  دانشجویان شهرستانی تا حد زیادی برطرف شد. ضمن آنکه خوا***ههای استیجاری و  واگذاری سابق نیز همچنان برای این امر استفاده می شود و در پی جلب همین کمک  های مردمی و با سرمایه گذاری مشترک پزشک کهنسال ایرانی مقیم فرانسه و  دانشگاه، برجی ۱۳ طبقه با کاربری خوا***هی به منظور اسکان دانشجویان دوره  های تحصیلات تکمیلی با ۷۲۰۰ متر مربع مساحت نیز در تاریخ ۱۹ آبان ۸۲ تأسیس و  به بهره برداری رسید. هم چنین کلنگ افتتاح فاز دوم طرح خوا***هی متأهلی  نیز در همان تاریخ و با حضور مقامات علمی و سیاسی کشور در ضلع شمال غربی  دانشگاه به زمین زده شد.
*
تسهیلات و وام ها*

 صندوق رفاه دانشجویان به منظور ایجاد زمینه مناسب جهت رشد استعدادها و کمک  به وضع تحصیلی و معیشت دانشجویان مستعد و کم بضاعت کشور و جهت تأمین بخشی  از هزینه های دانشجویان شاغل به تحصیل در دانشگاهها و مؤسسات آموزش عالی هر  ساله برابر ضوابط و مقررات و اعتبارات تخصیص یافته، تسهیلاتی را به صورت  وام (تحصیلی، مسکن، ازدواج، ضروری، خوا***ه، بیمه خدمات درمانی) و ودیعه  مسکن به دانشجویان دوره روزانه و وام ضروری به دانشجویان دوره شبانه ارائه  می نماید. دانشجویان متقاضی دریافت وام با مراجعه به مدیریت امور دانشجویی  دانشگاه و تکمیل فرم های مربوطه می توانند از تسهیلات در نظر گرفته شده  صندوق رفاه دانشجویان در طول سنوات تحصیل بهره مند شوند. گفتنی است بر اساس  مصوبه های موجود تسهیلات ویژه ای نیز برای دانشجویان ممتاز در نظر گرفته  شده است.
اولین شهرک بانکداری الکترونیک با مشارکت بانک تجارت دانشگاه شهید بهشتی  راه اندازی شده و در مهرماه سال جاری مورد بهره برداری قرار می گیرد. از  مزایایی این طرح در اختیار قرار دادن کارت جوان به دانشجویان ورودی جدید به  منظور حذف استفاده از پول کاغذی با در اختیار داشتن کیف پول اکترونیک می  باشد.
رستورانها و بوفه های دانشگاه با در اختیار گذاشتن غذای گرم و سرد به قیمت  مناسب در طول روز خدمات تغذیه ای را به دانشجویان ارائه می دهند هم چنین یک  وعده غذاخوری خوا***هها توزیع می گردد.
سرویس ایاب و ذهاب برای انتقال دانشجویان از سطح شهر و بالعکس با مسیرهای  منتهی به میادین اصلی شهر و شهرهای اقماری اطراف تهران، از شروع سال تحصیلی  تا پایان هر ترم فعال می باشد. اداره بهداشت و درمان و مشاوره دانشجویان  با بخش های عمومی و تخصصی پزشکی امکان استفاده دانشجویان از این بخش ها را  فراهم نموده است. شایان ذکر است با توجه به قراردادهای تنظیم شده، در صورت  نیاز به بستری دانشجویان و درمانهای تکمیلی، دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی  امکانات بیمارستانی خود را در اختیار دانشجویان این دانشگاه قرار می دهد.


 منبع: شبکه رشد، سایت دانشگاه شهید بهشتی، ویکی پدیا

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشكده حفاظت و بهداشت كار*  دانشكده  حفاظت وبهداشت كار درسال 1355 تحت عنوان "مدرسه عالي حفاظت وبهداشت كار"  تأسيس و با يك رشته تحصيلي يعني رشته كارداني حفاظت و بهداشت كار، شروع به  كارنمود. درسال 1362 با مصوبه شوراي عالي انقلاب فرهنگي در رشته هاي بهداشت  حرفهاي و ايمني صنعتي در مقطع كارداني بكار خود ادامه داد.



دانشكده حفاظت وبهداشت كار درسال 1363 دررشته بهداشت حرفهاي درمقطع  كارشناسي دانشجو پذيرفت و درسال 1368 عنوان مدرسه عالي به دانشكده  تغييريافت. درسال 1372 با موافقت وزارت بهداشت ، درمان وآموزش پزشكي دررشته  بهداشت محيط و درسال 1381 با مجوز وزارت علوم، تحقيقات و فناوري دررشته  مهندسي صنايع ( ايمني صنعتي ) نيز اقدام به گزينش دانشجو كرد.
آدرس سايت دانشكده:
www.isah.ac.ir

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم- گروه فیزیک*  *گروه فیزیک

*
  گروه  فیزیک در سال 47-1346 با 2000 متر مربع زیربنا تاسیس گردید که در  ابتدا از  دو آزمایشگاه نسبتاٌ بزرگ و یک اتاق کوچک در ساختمان جنوبی  دانشکده پزشکی  تشکیل می شد. در سال 1348 ساختمان موسوم به آزمایشگاه فیزیک  مورد بهره  برداری قرار گرفت و از همین سال برای دوره کارشناسی دانشجو  پذیرفت و درمدت  کمتر از 2 سال حدود 5 آزمایشگاه جدید تاسیس کرد. کارگاه  فیزیک که در حال  حاضر بیش از 500 مترمربع فضا را به خود اختصاص داده،  ابتدا از یک ماشین  تراش و تعدادی ابزار اولیه تشکیل شده بود که به تدریج  تا به امروز گسترش  یافته است. درسال 1357 ساختمان جدید بخش فیزیک در زمین  تنیس جنب دانشکده  علوم مورد بهره برداری قرار گرفت.در حال حاضر گروه فیزیک  دارای 7 آزمایشگاه  آموزشی دوره کارشناسی و 2 آزمایشگاه تخصصی می باشد.در  ضمن دو آزمایشگاه  فیزیک پایه1 و فیزیک پایه 2 برای سرویس دهی به گروههای  دیگر دائر می باشد.

در  حال حاضر این گروه در دوره های کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری در   گرایشهای ماده چگال، اتمی- ملکولی(لیزر- پلاسما)، ذرات بنیادی و گرانش   دانشجو می پذیرد.سالانه بیش از 20 مقاله معتبر در مجله های بین المللی توسط   اعضاء گروه فیزیک منتشر می شود.
 اعضاء  هیأت علمی این گروه شامل 5 استاد، 5 دانشیار، 11 استادیار، 1 مربی  می  باشد.تصدی مدیریت این گروه از بدو تاسیس تا به حال به عهده 11 تن از  اعضاء  هیأت علمی بوده و هم اکنون مدیریت گروه به عهده جناب آقای دکتر  کراسوس  غفوری تبریزی می باشد.



آزمايشگاه  های گروه فيزيک 13 باب می باشند و سرويس های لازم را به دانشجويان 

کارشناسی ، کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری ارائه می دهند. اين آزمايشگاه عبارتند  از:

 آزمايشگاه فيزيک پايه  آزمايشگاه فيزيک پايه 2 آزمايشگاه فيزيک پايه 3 آزمايشگاه فيزيک هسته ای آزمايشگاه فيزيک مدرن آزمايشگاه الکترونيک آزمايشگاه اپتيک  آزمايشگاه تکنيک  خلا، - کارشناسی آزمايشگاه سراميک آزمايشگاه ليزر آزمايشگاه تحقيقاتی – کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا


دانشكده   علوم داراي یک كتابخانه مي باشد كه در ساختمان گروه شیمی مستقر مي باشد  كه  در سال 1358 كار خود را آغاز نمود كه شامل كتب فيزيك، شيمي و رياضي است  .  کتابخانه به صورت نيمه متمرکز اداره  ميشود .فهرست نويسي منابع در  کتابخانه  مرکزي انجام مي گردد و سرويس دهي آنها در کتابخانه دانشکده انجام  مي  پذيرد.کتابخانه در حال حاضر شامل 7561 نسخه کتاب فارسي و 15864 نسخه  کتاب  لاتين و 664 جلد پایان نامه مي باشد .

آدرس سایت دانشکده علوم گروه فیزیک : گروه فیزیک

منبع: www.sbu.ac.ir

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی*  
 


دانشکده   ادبيات و علوم انساني در سال 1341 هجري شمسي (63 - 1962 م) با نام  دانشکده  زبان‏هاي خارجي تأسيس شد. در بدو تأسيس دانشکده با پذيرش 48  دانشجو در 4  رشته آموزشي زبان و ادبيات انگليسي، آلمانی، فرانسه و  ايتاليايي شروع به  کار کرد. در سال تحصيلي 48 ـ 1347 با افزايش برخي  رشته‏هاي علوم انساني و  با افزايش فضاهاي آموزشي مورد نياز، تعداد  گروه‏هاي آموزشي به 10 گروه به  شرح ذيل ارتقاء يافت. 
1 ـ تاریخ
2 ـ جغرافیا
3 ـ جامعه شناسی
4 ـ فلسفه
5 ـ روانشناسی
6 ـ زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی
7 ـ زبان و ادبیات آلمانی
8 ـ زبان و ادبیات فارسی
9 ـ زبان و ادبیات ایتالیایی
10 ـ زبان و ادبیات فرانسه 

و در همان سال (48 ـ 1347) با تجديدنظر  در برنامه و توسعه و تقويت کادر  هيأت علمي و با تنظيم برنامه‏هایي که به  تصويب وزارت فرهنگ وقت رسيده بود،  رسماً نام دانشکده به نام دانشکده ادبيات  و علوم انساني تغيير يافت.
رشته جغرافيا در سال 1356 به دانشکده علوم  زمين انتقال يافت و پس از  انقلاب فرهنگي رشته جغرافيا به جز در مقطع  کارشناسي ارشد مجدداً به داشکده  ادبيات و علوم انساني انتقال يافت، و  متعاقب آن در سال 1366 با شروع بکار  مجدد دانشکده علوم زمين رشته جغرافيا  به طور دائم در دانشکده علوم زمين  به فعاليت ادامه داد. همچنين رشته زبان و  ادبيات ايتاليایي نيز به دانشگاه  تهران انتقال يافت. 
رشته روانشناسي نيز به دانشکده علوم تربيتي و روانشناسي انتقال يافت.
در  سال 1362 مقدمات تأسيس رشته زبان و ادبيات عرب نيز در دانشگاه فراهم   گرديد، و در همان سال اقدام به پذيرش دانشجو نمود. گروه زبان و ادبيات چيني   نيز در سال 1375 تأسيس و اقدام به پذيرش دانشجو نموده است. گروه   زبان‏شناسي نيز در سال 1379 تأسيس و در مقطع کارشناسي ارشد در سه گرايش   اقدام به پذيرش دانشجو نمود.
در حال حاضر دانشکده در رشته‏هاي زير دانشجو مي‏پذيرد:
1 ـ تاریخ
2 ـ علوم اجتماعی
3 ـ زبان و ادبیات عرب
4 ـ زبان و ادبیات آلمانی
5 ـ زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی
6ـ زبان و ادبیات فارسی
7 ـ زبان و ادبیات فرانسه
8 ـ زبان‏شناسی
9 ـ زبان چینی
10 ـ فلسفه

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده الهیات و ادیان*  
 
 


تاريخچه دانشكده الهيات و اديان      با  توجه به  جامعيت دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي و احساس خلأ نسبت به عدم وجود دانشكده  الهيات و  اديان در ميان مجموعه دانشكده ها و با توجه به استعداد لازم براي  تاسيس  اين دانشكده، پس از بررسيها و برگزاري نشستهاي تخصصي توسط اعضاي  هيأت علمي  سرانجام با موافقت شوراي دانشگاه و هيأت امناء و وزارت علوم و  تحقيقات و  فناوري مجوز تأسيس دانشكده الهيات و اديان در سال 1386 صادر  گرديد. 
اين   دانشكده هم اكنون با گروه هاي آموزشي ذيل – در مقطع كارشناسي به 3600   دانشجو در هرنیمسال دروس عمومی اسلامی ارائه می نمايد و در مقطع کارشناسی   ارشدحدود130دانشجو به تحصيل اشتغال دارند و در حال حاضر رياست دانشكده به   عهده آقاي دكتر حسن سعيدي ميباشد:


             گروه معارف اسلامي؛ 
             گروه مدرسي معارف اسلامي؛ 
             گروه فلسفه و كلام؛ 
             گروه اديان و عرفان؛ 
             مركز تحقيقات وقف.
 
اين دانشکده ی تازه تاسیس با در اختيار داشتن 16 عضو هيات علمی به امر   آموزش دینی ومعنوی دانشجویان درمقطع کارشناسی وکارشناسی ارشد می پردازد و   ترکیب اعضای هیات علمی آن به شرح ذیل میباشد.
استادیار 12نفر
مربی 2 نفر          


ضرورت و اهمیت ايجاد رشتههاي جديد در دانشكده الهيات و اديان
    بحران  معنویت و بحران عمیق معرفتی که گریبان انسان را در قرن بیستم به  بعد گرفته  و مورد اذعان بسیاری از دانشمندان انسانشناسی میباشد، سبب  گردیده تا  دوباره رویکردی نو به معنویت و دین در جهان معاصر و در جوامع  مختلف پیدا  شود. در این رهگذر تاسیس مکاتب و روشهای مختلف برای خلق معنویت  و همچنین  مطالعات و پژوهشهای بنیادین در قلمرو معارف دینی و در حوزه های  گوناگون  ادیان و پاسخ به این نیاز اصیل و حقیقی انسان به اندازهای شایع  گردیده که  همردیف مهمترین رشتههای علمی روز تولید محتوا دارد.
در   چنین شرایطی بویژه با توجه به اینکه نظام جمهوری اسلامی بر اساس دین و   محتوای اسلامی بنیان گذارده شده، ضرورت پرداختن دانشگاههای کشور با   متدولوژی علمی و پژوهشی و متناسب با زمان و زبان روز به مطالعات دینی و   اطلاع از پیشرفتهای مطالعاتی در این حوزه و دریافت مسائل و پرسشهای اساسی   حوزه معرفت دینی و چگونگی مواجهه متفکران و فیلسوفان معاصر با مسائل جدید   به خصوص مسائلی که در تقابل با آموزههای دینی قرار میگیرند بیش از پیش   آشکار میشود.
بدیهی  است نیل به این مهم بدون  آشنایی صحیح از نظامهای معرفتی و کلامی سایر  ادیان و مکاتب و همچنین بدون  اطلاع از نقاط ضعف و قوت آنها در حل  اساسیترین مسائل و دغدغه های انسان  معاصر که عبارتست از « روش زندگی» و «  معنای زندگی»، میسر نمی باشد . از  این رو تاسیس رشته کلام و عرفان تطبیقی  در راستای دستیابی به چنین هدفی  قرار می گیرد. دانشجو در این رشته با  پرسشهای اساسی در حوزه های معرفتی و  جهان شناختی روبرو گشته که از سویی با  معارف بنیادین و مبتنی بــر  اصیــلتـــرین مـنـابع اسلامی و از سوی دیگر؛  دیدگاههای کلامی و اعتقادی  برخی ادیان و مکاتب مطرح آشنا میگردد.
نگرش تطبیقی به فهم درست آموزه های ادیان کمک خواهد رساند و راهی به سوی معنویت و دین حقیقی خواهد گشود.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی*  

سوابق   مربوط به فعاليتهاي آموزشي تربيت بدني در دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي به زمان  شروع  به کار دانشگاه در سال 1347 برمي گردد که دانشجويان علاوه بر  فعاليتهاي  فوق برنامه ورزشي که جنبه اختياري داشت موظف بودند 2 واحد درسي  تربيت بدني  را به شکل عمومي اخذ و پاس نمايند. 

کليه فعاليتهاي آموزشي تربيت بدني در  دانشگاه تا سال 51 – 1350 تحت نظر  اداره تربيت بدني ادامه داشت. در اين سال  تربيت بدني دانشگاه به دو بخش به  شرح زير تقسيم شد: 

1) گروه آموزشي  تربيت بدني به عنوان يکي از گروههاي آموزشي دانشکده علوم تربيتي و  روانشناسي 
2) فعاليتهاي فوق برنامه که هر دو بخش تا زمان تأسيس دانشکده  زير نظر معاونت دانشجويي 

دانشگاه فعاليت مي کرد. طي يک دهه گذشته نيز يک  گروه کارشناسي ارشد زير  نظر دانشکده علوم تربيتي و روانشناسي فعاليت داشت  که در نهايت اين گروه به  همراه گروه آموزشي کارشناسي تربيت بدني با کسب  مجوز پذيرش دانشجو در  مقاطع کارشناسي، کارشناسي ارشد و دکتري توانست در سال  1382 موفق به اخذ  مجوز قطعي براي تأسيس دانشکده تربيت بدني گردد. گروههاي  آموزشي دانشکده در  حال حاضر شامل :
1- گروه آموزشي فيزيولوژي ورزش 2-  گروه آموزشي مديريت و برنامه ريزي در  تربيت بدني 3- گروه آموزشي رفتار  حرکتي است که با تصويب در هيأت امناء  دانشگاه کار خود را رسما" شروع کرده  است. دانشکده تربيت بدني همچنين داراي  يک کميته ورزشهاي تخصصي و عمومي است  که برنامه ريزي درسهاي عملي و تخصصي  دانشجويان رشته تربيت بدني و عمومي  مربوط به دانشجويان کل دانشگاه را بر  عهده دارد. ضمنا" اين دانشکده علاوه  بر دانشجوياني که فعلا" در 3 مقطع فوق  در حال تحصيل هستند، داراي 2  گروه دانشجوي کارشناسي ارشد گرايشي در رشته  هاي فيزيولوژي ورزش و رفتار  حرکتي و 2 گروه دانشجوي دکتري در رشته های  رفتار حرکتي  و فیزیولوژی ورزشی  مي باشد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده حقوق*  ** 

در  سال 1345 دانشگاه ملي (شهيد بهشتي) به منظور توسعه در رشته هاي مختلف  علوم  و بسط دانش با تاسيس دو رشته فوق ليسانس حقوق جزا و مشاوران اداري  گام  موثر ديگري در جهت گسترش و تعميم فعاليت هاي آموزشي کشور برداشت .  تعداد  پذيرفته شد گان رشته هاي مذکور در اولين سال تاسيس 174 نفر بود.
در  اولين سال 47-1346 شوراي مرکزي دانشگاه ها با تاسيس دوره کارشناسي حقوق   موافقت نمود و متعاقب آن 123 دانشجو از بين کليه داوطلبان براي سال اول   پذيرفته شدند و در همان سال وزارت علوم و آموزش عالي وقت موافقت نمود دوره   حقوق جزا به دانشکده حقوق تبديل شود . لذا تاريخ تاسيس رسمي دانشکده حقوق   به سال تحصيلي 47-46 باز مي گردد. در سال تحصيلي 51- 1350 دوره شبانه   ليسانس حقوق وبه دنبال آن در سال 53-1352 دوره فوق ليسانس حقوق خصوصي داير   شد . در همان سال (مهر ماه 1352) موسسه عالي ثبت که مي بايست زير نظر   دانشکده حقوق فعاليت نمايد تشکيل گردد و هر سال 50 دانشجو از ميان کارمندان   سازمان ثبت و اسناد و املاک کشور با قبولي در آزمون ورودي مي توانستند   ادامه تحصيل دهند و با گذراندن 72 واحد درسي مدرک کارداني رشته مذکور را   دريافت دارند .
به دنبال نياز کشور به متخصصين ثبت در سال تحصيلي  55-1354 با تجديد نظر  کلي در برنامه هاي درسي موسسه عالي ثبت و تائيد وزارت  فرهنگ و آموزش عالي  وقت دوره مزبور به کارشناسي تبديل گرديد بدين نحو که  دانشجويان دوره  کارداني مي توانستند پس از موفقيت در امتحانات ورودي دوره  کارشناسي و طي  سه سال تحصيلات خود را در رشته مذکور با درجه کارشناسي ثبت  به اتمام  برسانند .
از سال تحصيلي 1362 دوره فوق ليسانس حقوق جزا به  دانشگاه تهران منتقل شده  است و هم اکنون دوره کارشناسي حقوق قضايي به دوره  هاي شبانه و روزانه و  کارشناسي ارشد حقوق خصوصي در دانشکده موجود است .
از زمان تاسيس تاکنون 6 تن از اساتيد مديريت دانشکده را بر عهده داشته اند :
آقايان:  دکتر محمد علي معتمد، دکتر پرويز صانعي ، دکتر علي حسين مصلحي  عراقي ،  دکتر گودرز افتخار جهرمی،دکتر باقر شاملو و در حال حاضر دکتر حسین  مهرپور  محمد آبادی روساي دانشکده عهده دار رياست دانشکده مي باشند .

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم*  


دانشكده علوم دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي شامل دو گروه مي باشد: 



شيمي و فيزيك.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم|گروه فیزیک*  
 



گروه   فیزیک در سال 47-1346 با 2000 متر مربع زیربنا تاسیس گردید که در ابتدا  از  دو آزمایشگاه نسبتاٌ بزرگ و یک اتاق کوچک در ساختمان جنوبی دانشکده  پزشکی  تشکیل می شد. در سال 1348 ساختمان موسوم به آزمایشگاه فیزیک مورد  بهره  برداری قرار گرفت و از همین سال برای دوره کارشناسی دانشجو پذیرفت و  درمدت  کمتر از 2 سال حدود 5 آزمایشگاه جدید تاسیس کرد. کارگاه فیزیک که در  حال  حاضر بیش از 500 مترمربع فضا را به خود اختصاص داده، ابتدا از یک  ماشین  تراش و تعدادی ابزار اولیه تشکیل شده بود که به تدریج تا به امروز  گسترش  یافته است. درسال 1357 ساختمان جدید بخش فیزیک در زمین تنیس جنب  دانشکده  علوم مورد بهره برداری قرار گرفت.در حال حاضر گروه فیزیک دارای 7  آزمایشگاه  آموزشی دوره کارشناسی و 2 آزمایشگاه تخصصی می باشد.در ضمن دو  آزمایشگاه  فیزیک پایه1 و فیزیک پایه 2 برای سرویس دهی به گروههای دیگر  دائر می باشد.

در  حال حاضر این گروه در دوره های کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری در   گرایشهای ماده چگال، اتمی- ملکولی(لیزر- پلاسما)، ذرات بنیادی و گرانش   دانشجو می پذیرد.سالانه بیش از 20 مقاله معتبر در مجله های بین المللی توسط   اعضاء گروه فیزیک منتشر می شود.
اعضاء  هیأت  علمی این گروه شامل 5 استاد، 5 دانشیار، 11 استادیار، 1 مربی می  باشد.تصدی  مدیریت این گروه از بدو تاسیس تا به حال به عهده 11 تن از اعضاء  هیأت  علمی بوده و هم اکنون مدیریت گروه به عهده جناب آقای دکتر کراسوس  غفوری  تبریزی می باشد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم|گروه شیمی*   



اين   گروه با تاسيس دانشکده علوم راه اندازي گرديد . در سالهاي گذشته 23   آزمايشگاه که در زمينه های مختلف فعاليت داشتند امکانات کمک آموزشي گروه را   فراهم مي کردند. هم اکنون اين گروه در سه مقطع  کارشناسي , کارشناسي ارشد  و دکتري دانشجو مي پذيرد. تصدي مديريت اين گروه آموزشي در حال حاضر بر  عهده دکتر ناصر صفری مي باشد. 



گروه   شيمي داراي 27 عضو هيات علمي تمام وقت، و حدود 270 دانشجوي كارشناسي، 91   دانشجوي كارشناسي ارشد و 51 دانشجوي دكتري تخصصي مي باشد. گروه شيمي دوره   هاي كارشناسي، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري تخصصي در گرايشهاي شيمي تجزيه،  معدني،  آلي و شيمي فيزيك ارائه مي دهد. گروه شيمي مجهز به وسايل مدرن از  قبيل  GC-Mass , HPLC و 300MHz NMR و طيف سنجهاي: جرمي، FTIR، UV-Visible و  جذب  اتمي ودستگاه پراش اشعه x برای تعیین ساختار ترکیبات بلوری مي باشد.   مقاله  هاي سالانه گروه در حدود صد مقاله مي باشد.در ضمن این دانشکده  دارای دو  سایت مجزا برای دانشجویان فیزیک و شیمی و همچنین یک کتابخانه در  ساختمان  کلاسها واقع در گروه شیمی برای استفاده دانشجویان می باشد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم زیستی*   



فعالیت  مجموعه ای که  امروز به نام دانشکده علوم زیستی شناخته می شود، در سال  1346 در قالب گروه  زیست شناسی دانشکده علوم آغاز شده است، گروه زیست شناسی  در تیرماه سال 1386  بواسطه تعدد رشته ها در مقاطع کارشناسی و کارشناسی  ارشد و دامنه وسیع  زمینه های پژوهشی با ارتقاء در ساختار تشکیلاتی دانشگاه  به دانشکده علوم  زیستی تبدیل شد. دانشکده دارای چهار گروه آموزشی علوم  جانوری، علوم گیاهی،  میکروبیولوژی و زیست دریااست.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده مدیریت و حسابداری*  
این تصویر تغییر اندازه داده شده است. روی نوار جهت مشاهده سایز اصلی تصویر کلیک کنید. سایز اصلی تصویر 865x650 می باشد.





در   حال حاضر این دانشکده در سطح کارشناسی دارای رشته های مدیریت   بازرگانی،مدیریت صنعتی،مدیریت دولتی، مدیریت مالی ، و حسابداری و در سطح   کارشناسی ارشد دارای رشته های مدیریت بازرگانی با دو گرایش مدیریت صنعتی با   دو گرایش مدیریت دولتی با دو گرایش مدیریت مالی، حسابداری ومدیریت فناوری   اطلاعات، مدیریت کار آفرینی ومدیریت اجرایی و درسطح دکتری دارای رشته های   مدیریت بازرگانی با سه گرایش، مدیریت صنعتی با گرایش تولید ،مدیریت مالی و   مدیریت دولتی با گرایش سیستمها و منابع انسانی مشغول به فعالیت می باشد.  35  نفر عضو هیات علمی تمام وقت مسئولیت آموزش و پژوهش این دانشکده را بر  عهده  دارند. 






گروه های آموزشی




مدیریت صنعتیمدیریت بازرگانیمدیریت دولتیمدیریت مالیحسابداریکارآفرینیآموزش الکترونیکیمدیریت فناوری اطلاعات

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم تربیتی و روانشناسی*   



دانشکده  علوم تربیتی و روانشناسی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی(تهران)،  یکی از ۱۵ دانشکده  این دانشگاه است که در سال 1355تاسیس شدهاست.دانشکده  علوم تربیتی و  روانشناسی  در سال ۱۳۵۱ با عنوان سازمان زبانهای خارجی و  در یک اتاق در  طبقه دوم دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی که محل آن دانشکده  نیز در محل  کنونی دانشکده اقتصاد بود تأسیس شد و فعالیت آموزشی خود را   آغاز نمود. در  سال  ۱۳۵۵ نام سازمان زبان های خارجی به نام دانشکده علوم  تربیتی و  روانشناسی تغییر یافت . پس از انقلاب فرهنگی و  باز گشایی دانشگاه، دانشکده  علوم  تربیتی و روانشناسی به طبقه سوم  دانشکده ادبیات و علوم انسانی نقل  مکان نمود .  در سال تحصیلی ۶۱-۱۳۶۰ با  پذیرش دانشجو در رشتههای روانشناسی  و  علوم تربیتی مجدداً دانشکده از   محل  قبلی به طبقه سوم دانشکده علوم  زمین و دست آخر به محل کنونی دانشکده  علوم تربیتی و روانشناسی در قسمتی از   ساختمان دانشکده ادبیات که مستقل تر از محلهای قبلی بود نقل مکان نمود و   با تغییرات جزیی در ساختمان و جداسازی فضاهای مشترک با دانشکده ادبیات به   صورت امروزی تغییر یافت. این دانشکده اکنون دارای ۳ گروه آموزشی میباشد، که عبارتند از: 
 گروه علوم تربیتی

 گروه روانشناسی 

 گروه مشاوره

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم ریاضی*  


دانشكده   علوم رياضي متشكل از سه گروه رياضي، آمار و علوم كامپيوتر است. اين   دانشكده در سال 1370 از به هم پيوستن دو گروه آمار و رياضي تشكيل شد. تا آن   زمان گروه آمار جزو دانشكده جامع انفورماتيك و مديريت و گروه رياضي جزو   دانشكده علوم بود. گروه رياضي از سال تحصيلي 47-1346 در دانشكده علوم و   گروه آمار از سال 56-1355 در دانشكده جامع انفورماتيك فعاليت خود را آغاز   كردند. شايان ذكراست كه موسسه آموزش عالي آمار و انفورماتيك (سابق) پس از   انقلاب فرهنگي از سال 1362 در گروه آمار اين دانشگاه ادغام شده است. در سال   1378 گروه علوم كامپيوتر نيز در دانشكده تاسيس شد و اقدام به پذيرش  دانشجو  در اين رشته گرديد. هم اكنون دو گروه آمار و رياضي داراي دورههاي   كارشناسي، كارشناسي ارشد و دكتري هستند و گروه علوم كامپيوتر داراي دوره   هاي كارشناسي و كارشناسي ارشد است.
از زمان تأسيس تا به امروز 4 تن از اعضاي هيأت علمي دانشكده به عنوان رئيس به هدايت امور دانشكده مشغول بودهاند.
آقاي دكتر احمد شاهوراني (73-1369)
آقاي دكتر سيامك نوربلوچي (76-1373)
آقاي دکتر محمد ذکایی (89-1376)

خانم دکتر مژگان محمودی (1389 تا کنون)

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده معماری و شهرسازی*   این  دانشکده در سال  تحصیلی 39-1338 به عنوان دومین دانشکده دانشگاه ملی ایران  آغازبه کار کرد.  این دانشکده یکی از دو دانشکده ای است که در تاریخ شروع  فعالیتش به زمان  تأسیس دانشگاه شهیدبهشتی(ملی سابق) می رسد. از زمان  تأسیس، فعالیت این  دانشکده با پذیرش دانشجوی کارشناسی ارشد مهندسی معماری  آغاز شد و در سال  55- 1354 علاوه بر این دوره در مقطع کارشناسی نیز اقدام  به تربیت نیروی  انسانی متخصص و مورد نیاز کشور کرد. در سال تحصیلی 57-  1356 رشته کارشناسی  ارشد برنامه ریزی شهری و منطقه ای نیز به رشته های  دانشکده افزاوده شد. پس  از انقلاب فرهنگی، پذیرش دانشجو در دوره کارشناسی  معماری متوقف و دانشکده  فقط در دوره کارشناسی ارشد دانشجو پذیرفت همزمان  دوره کاردانی معماری نیز  در دانشکده برپا شد،. البته این دوره در سال های  بعد متوقف شد. از سال 1382  به جای دوره کارشناسی ارشد معماری فقط در دوره  کارشناسی معماری دانشجو  پذیرفته شد. البته دوره کارشناسی ارشد ناپیوسته  معماری از دوسال بعد شروع  به فعالیت کرد. این دانشکده از سال 1372 در دوره  دکترای معماری و از سال  1384 در دوره دکترای رشته طراحی شهری دانشجو   پذیرفته است. در حال حاضر، با  داشتن نزدیک به پنجاه سال سابقه، از نظر  قدمت دومین دانشکده معماری کشور  به شمار می آید.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده علوم زمین*  


بيست   وپنج سال پيش دانشکده علوم زمين دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي از بطن گروه جغرافياي   آن دانشگاه درضلع جنوب شرقي دانشکده ادبيات وعلوم انساني متولد شد . طرح   اين دانشکده از سال 1353 به دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي تقديم شد. اما مراحل کسب   مجوز وتخصيص بودجه آن دوسال به طول انجاميد وسرانجام ، اولين دانشجويان اين   دانشکده درسال 1355 تحصيلات خودرا آغازنمودند.اين   دانشکده، کارآموزشي خود را با سه گروه آموزشي جغرافيا ، کاني شناسي – سنگ   شناسي ، وزمين شناسي ، با سه دوره کارشناسي دراين رشته ها ،و يک دوره   کارشناسي ارشد جغرافياي طبيعي باگرايش ژئو مورفولوژي ، وبا 21 عضو هيأت   علمي آغازکرد ،وبه زودي يک دوره کارشناسي ارشد « شناخت محيط زيست » نيز به   دوره هاي قبلي آن افزوده شد. درتشکيل اين دانشکده که براي اولين با  ردرميهن  اسلامي مطرح مي شد سه هدف بنيادين درمدنظربود:
1.  گرد  آوردن کليه تخصص ها ورشته هاي علوم زمين ،يعني طيف وسيع علومي که به  نحو ي  ازانحاء با مطالعات مربوط به زمين سروکارداشتند درکناريکديگر ، دريک   مجموعه واحد ومنسجم دانشگاهي ، به صورتي که رشته هاي مختلف اين علوم   بتوانند از نزديک با يکديگر همکاري آموزشي –پژوهشي داشته باشند.
2.   تأسيس وگسترش دوره هاي کارشناسي ارشد ودکتري دررشته ها وتخصص هاي مختلف   علوم زمين ، وبرنامه ريزي هاي لازم درراستاي سرويس دهي وسرويس پذيري متقابل   اين تخصص ها به يکديگر.
3.  برنامه ريزي هاي  پژوهش منطقه اي وبنيادين هدفمند ولحاظ نمودن آن درموضوع  پايان نامه ها  وسالات کارشناسي ارشد ودکتري ، با هدف تبديل پژوهشهاي  انفرادي تحصيلات  تکميلي به کارپژوهشي جمعي گروهي درطيف وسيع علوم زمين ، به  نحوي که درزمان  معين يک منطقه مشخص از ديدگاه تخصص ها وجنبه هاي مختلف  علوم زمين ،  دررشته هائي که گروههاي آموزشي يا گرايشهاي آموزشي آنها تاسيس  شده است اعم  ازنقشه برداري ها ، مطالعات رشته هاي مختلف جغرافيايي ، اقليم  شناسي ،  خاک شناسي ، آب شناسي ، بررسي ها ي ژئو فيزيکي ،مطالعات مربوط به  شاخه ها  وتخصص هاي مختلف زمين شناسي وسايرجنبه هاي مورد پژوهش ومطالعه  قرارگيرد.  به اين ترتيب تحقيقات علوم زميني وسيعي درمنطقه مورد نطر انجام  خواهد شدکه  گنجينه گرانبهائي را براي آن منطقه به ارمغان خواهد آورد. چنين  گنجينه اي  خواهد توانست دربرنامه ريزي هاي منطقه اي واستفاده ازمنابع  خداداد آن نقش  بسيار پراهميتي را ايفاء نمايد. هرچند که بعد ازگذشت بيست  وپنج سال  ازتأسيس دانشکده علوم زمين ، آن هدف هنوزجامعه عمل به خود نپوشيده  است ،  اما اميد به تحقق يافتن اين هدف کارآمد وارزشمند همچنان باقي است . 
مسأله   گردآوردن اين رشته ها وتخصص ها ي مختلف درنظام آموزشي – پژوهشي واحدي تحت   عنوان «علوم زمين » دردنياي علمي آن روز يعني سالهاي دهه 1350 موضوع تازه   اي نبود . زيرا، ازدهه 1960 ميلادي (1340 شمسي) اين طرزنگرش به علوم  مربوط  به زمين درکشورهاي صنعتي ودردانشگاه هاي معتبروپيشرفته جهان عنوان  شده  وتحقق يافته بود. ودانشکده هاي علوم زمين دردانشگاههاي  متعددودرکشورهاي  مختلف پژوهشهاي فعال پرشتاب وپررونقي را دنبال وبه دنياي  علم آن روز عرصه  ميکردند. اما متاسفانه درکشورما اين نحوه تفکردرمورد علوم  مربوط به زمين  مساله اي نوين بود. باوجود آنکه پيشنهاد تاسيس اين دانشکده  دردانشگاه شيهد  بهشتي با ارائه دفترچه هاي راهنما و« کاتالوگ » هاي  دانشگاه هاي معتبرو  متعدد همراه بود مطرح شدن آن درمراجع رسمي وحتي  درمحضربعضي بعضي ازمتخصصان  با مخالفت هاي بيش وکم جدي مواجه بود وحتي بعد  ازرسميت يافتن و آغازبه  کاردانشکده علوم زمين اين مخالفت ها همچنان ادامه  داشت . وهمين امرموجب  شدکه ازسال 1359 که باتعطيل شدن مقطعي دانشگاهها  مصادف بود. راي ونظربعضي  ازهمکاران داخل دانشکده علوم زمين ومخالفان خارج  ازدانشگاه شهيد بهشتي به  انحلال اين دانشکده وادغام قسمتي ازآن دردانشکده  ادبيات وعلوم انساني وبخشي  ديگردردانشکده علوم منجرشد ودرنتيجه رکورد  وکاهش فعاليت تاسف انگيزي بر  اين دانشکده حاکم گرديد . اين رکوردتا سال  1365 به طول انجاميد .  باسيردراين نشيب ، دانشکده علوم زمين يکي ازتلخ  ترين دوره هاي موجوديت خود  راتجربه نمود.
از   اوايل دهه 1360 ، ابتدا درجريان جنگ تحميلي وسپس دردوران بازسازي کشور،   باکوشش هاي بي دريغ وپي گير، ونوآوري هاي علمي وکاربردي محققان دانشجويان   وعلاقمندان به علوم زمين گسترش ورونق اني نظام علمي ، رفته رفته اهميت   وکاربردهاي خودرا بيش ازپيش آشکارنمود وارزش هاي واقعي خود رانمايان ساخت .   تا آنجا که مخالفان جدي مطرح شدن « علوم زمين » خود ازبکاربردن گسترده  اين  اصطلاح جديد» وبا طرح مفاهيم آن دريغ ننمودند . وآشکارا ازجامعيت  وارزشهاي  کاربردي اين نظام علمي سخن گفتند ودرباره آن مطلب نوشتند.دانشکده  علوم  زمين دانشکاه شهيد بهشتي نيز ازسال 1365 با سازمان دهي جديد فعاليت  موثرخود  رااز سرگرفت .درسازمان دهي نوين اين دانشکده دوره هاي آموزشي خود  راگسترش  داد وازجمله با تاسيس وراه اندازي دوره هاي متعدد تحصيلات تکميلي ،  به  صورتي که به مراتب جدي تر ازقبل درعرصه پژوهش هاي علوم زمين دررشته  هاي  مختلف دردوره گستره علمي جغرافيا وزمين شناسي گام نهاد.
درحال   حاضر ، دانشکده علوم زمين ، دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي داراي 17 آزمايشگاه تخصصي   وسه کارگاه است . اين دانشکده 475 دانشجوي کارشناسي ارشد ، و77 دانشجو   دردوره هاي دکتري دارد . ودرمجموع داراي 842 دانشجو و50 عضوهيات علمي است .
از  اوان آغاز به کاردانشکده علوم زمين ، وبويژه با رونق  گرفتن دوره هاي  تحصيلات تکميلي ، اين فکراساسي مطرح بوده است که نوآوري  هاي پژوهشي دوره  هاي مختلف کارشناسي ارشد ودکتري ، انبوهي از داده هاي علمي  جديد را به  ويژه درزمينه هاي منطقه اي فراهم مي آورد که راکد ماندن آنها  مخازن پايان  نامه هاي دانشگاه ودرقفسه هاي کتابخانه دانشکده براي تحقيقات  گسترش علوم  زمين دراين دانشکده خسارت بزرگي خواهد بود. اين مساله ايجاب مي  کند که اين  نوآوري هاي علمي به نحوي ازانحاء دردسترس قرار گيرند لذا  دانشجويان دوره  هاي جديد ترخواهند توانست با آگاه شدن ازنتايج پژوهشها، وبا  تکيه برنتايج  مزبور، آن پژوهش ها را پي گيرند وبه نوبه خود دامنه آنها را  وسعت بخشند.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده مهندسی های نوین*  


دانشكده   مهندسي انرژی و فناوري‏هاي نوين با رويكرد فعاليت در زمينه علوم و فنون   جديد شكل گرفته است. گروه‏هاي آموزشي اين دانشكده عبارتند از: مهندسی   هوافضا ، مهندسی صنايع خمير و كاغذ و مهندسی بيوتكنولوژي کشاورزی. در پاييز   1386 دانشكده فعاليت آموزشي خود را با پذيرش اولين دوره دانشجويان   کارشناسي‏ارشد در رشته‏هاي مهندسی هوافضا گرايش مهندسي فضايي و  مهندسي  منابع طبيعي - صنايع خمير و كاغذ در پرديس زيرآب دانشگاه شهید  بهشتی آغاز  نمود. گروه آموزشي مهندسی بيوتكنولوژي کشاورزی نيز با پذيرش 16  دانشجو  فعاليت آموزشي خود را از پاييز 1387 آغاز نموده است.
 پس   از فراهم آوردن مقدمات تشكيل دانشكده مهندسي انرژی و فناوري‏هاي نوين،   شوراي محترم گسترش آموزش عالي در جلسه مورخ 16/1/1382 با ايجاد اين دانشكده   موافقت قطعي به عمل آورد. هيات امناي محترم دانشگاه نيز به استناد مجوز   مذكور و مصوبات ديگر در نشست مورخ 15/1/83 خود، نمودار و پست‏هاي سازماني   دانشكده را مورد تصويب قرار داد و معاون محترم اداري مالي وقت، طي نامه‏‏ای   در تاريخ 12/4/84 سازمان تفضيلي دانشكده را با 34 پست سازماني به رئيس   محترم وقت دانشكده، ابلاغ نمودند. شوراي گسترش عالي در جلسه مورخ 18/9/85   خود با پذيرش دانشجو در رشته مهندسي هوافضا گرايش مهندسي فضايي، در جلسه   مورخ 30/10/85 خود با پذيرش دانشجو در رشته مهندسي منابع طبيعي - صنايع   خمير و كاغذ در پرديس زيرآب دانشگاه و در جلسه مورخ  22/10/86 خود با پذیرش   دانشجو در رشته مهندسی کشاورزی - بیوتکنولوژی کشاورزی در مقطع   كارشناسي‏ارشد موافقت به عمل آورد. دانشكده در حال حاضر فعاليت جدي خود را   با اقدام به جذب هيات علمي و تكميل كادر آموزشي خود دنبال مي‏كند.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر*  


  


این   دانشکده در سال 56-1355 به نام دانشکده جامع انفورماتیک و مدیریت با   رشتههای علوم کامپیوتر، مهندسی سیستم، آمار کاربردی، حسابداری و مدیریت   فعالیت خود را آغاز نمود. چند سال بعد از انقلاب اسلامی، پس از ادغام 52   مؤسسه آموزش عالی و تشکیل مجتمع دانشگاهی علوم و ادغام دوباره بخشی از   مجتمع مذکور در دانشگاه شهید بهشتی، دانشجویان رشتههای کاربرد کامپیوتر و   آنالیز سیستم، ریاضیات عملی و تحقیق در عملیات و برنامهریزی، از مدرسه   عالی برنامهریزی و کاربرد کامپیوتر و رشته آمار و انفورماتیک از مدرسه   عالی ریاضیات و مدیریت کرج و مؤسسه آموزش عالی آمار و انفورماتیک به این   دانشکده انتقال یافتند. بعد از چند سال رشتههای مدیریت و آمار به این   دانشکده انتقال یافتند. بعد از چند سال، رشتههای مدیریت و آمار از این   دانشکده به دانشکدههای ذیربط در دانشگاه شهید بهشتی منتقل شدند و دانشکده   با نامهای دانشکده کامپیوتر، مدت کوتاهی با نام دانشکده فنی و مهندسی و   نهایتاً با نام دانشکده مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر با رشتههای تحصیلی مهندسی   کامپیوتر با گرایشهای نرمافزار و سختافزار و مهندسی برق با گرایش   الکترونیک فعالیت کرد. این دانشکده در سال تحصیلی 77-76 برای اولین بار   دوره کارشناسیارشد رشته کامپیوتر گرایش نرمافزار و در سال تحصیلی 79-78   برای اولین بار دوره کارشناسیارشد رشته برق گرایش الکترونیک و در سال   تحصیلی 82-81 برای اولین بار دوره کارشناسیارشد رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر   گرایش سختافزار دانشجو پذیرفته است. در تابستان 1382 دانشکده موفق به اخذ   مجوز پذیرش دانشجوی دوره دکتری در رشته معماری کامپیوتر شده است. هم اکنون   این دانشکده در مقطع کارشناسی رشتهی برق در گرایشهای قدرت، الکترونیک،   مخابرات و در رشتهی کامپیوتر در گرایشهای نرمافزار و سختافزار و در  مقطع  کارشناسیارشد رشتهی برق در گرایشهای قدرت، الکترونیک(آنالوگ، ادوات  و  دیجیتال)، مخابرات(سیستم و میدان) و در رشتهی کامپیوتر در گرایشهای   نرمافزار، هوش مصنوعی، معماری کامپیوتر و در رشتهی فناوری اطلاعات گرایش   معماری سازمانی و همچنین در مقطع دکتری در رشتهی برق گرایشهای قدرت،   الکترونیک(آنالوگ، ادوات و دیجیتال)، مخابرات(سیستم و میدان) و در رشتهی   کامپیوتر گرایشهای نرمافزار، هوش مصنوعی و معماری کامپیوتر و نیز در  رشتهی  فناوری اطلاعات گرایش معماری سازمانی دانشجو میپذیرد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*دانشکده مهندسی هسته ای*  


اين دانشکده در سه گرايش زير فعاليت رسمي خود را از سال 1385 آغاز کرده است:  پرتوپزشکي

 کاربرد پرتوها

چرخه سوخت

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*پژوهشکده اعجاز قرآن*  


قرآن   تنها كتاب آسماني است كه از منبع فياض لايزال الهي بدون هيچ گونه تحريف   بشري در اختيار ما قرار گرفت. مسلما در نزول وحياني و دريافت بشري اين كتاب   عظيم و گران سنگ الهي که از مصدر ربوبي بر قلب و روح پيامبر اكرم (ص)تنزل   يافت رخنه اي راه نيافته و این كتاب آسماني هرگز در گذر زمان و تاريخ  دچار  تحریف و دگرگونی نشده است.
 از آنجا كه قرآن از مصدر لايزال و بي پايان ربوبي  سرچشمه گرفته به مقتضاي  اصل سنخيت و همگوني طبعا" از معارف عميق، گسترده و  بي پايان برخوردار است  و به همين دليل هيچ كتاب آسماني و الهي را نمي توان  يافت كه به اندازه  قرآن مورد مطالعه و تحقيق واقع شده و یا با بهره گیری از  گرايشها و  تخصصهاي مختلف و گوناگون شرح و تفسير شده باشد.عجيب آنكه همچنان  مسیر  تحقيق، پژوهش و تفسير به روي قرآن گشوده است و تفسيرپذيري و شرح  پذيري را  از دست نداده و نمي دهد.

بي ترديد نگرش به قرآن بعنوان یک کتاب علمی رویکردی  مردود است و نباید این  کتاب آسمانی را بعنوان یک کتاب جامعه شناسي،روان  شناسي و كيهان شناسي  تلقی نمود، بلکه حقیقت اینست که اشارات علمی قرآن در  راستای هدف غایی آن  یعنی هدايت بشر به سوي مبدأ هستي و سرچشمه كمالات بیان  شده اند و نباید  بعنوان هدف اصلی این کتاب آسمانی محسوب شوند.
به   لطف الهي دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي به عنوان يکي از دانشگاه هاي باسابقه کشور و   برخوردار از مجموعه اي از دانشکده هاي مختلف در علوم روز با اساتيدي  مجرب،  افتخار تاسيس پژوهشکده اي را دراين رابطه داشته است تا در آن، قرآن  موضوع  تحقيق بوده و همه علوم و فنون و دانش بشري به ياري فهم و درک اين  کتاب مقدس  درآيند. 
اين  پژوهشکده در  شهريور ماه هشتاد و شش از وزارت علوم تحقيقات و فناوري مجوز  گرفته و به  فعاليت خود ادامه مي دهد. افراد متخصص در دو رشته علوم اسلامي و  علوم روز  اعضاي هيات علمي اين پژوهشکده را تشکيل مي دهند.
با  توجه به اهميت و  پيچيدگي معارف قرآني و خطر انحراف در فهم آيات قرآني، در  تمامي گروهها  متخصصين قرآن و حديث به عنوان ناظر در تحقيقات حضور خواهند  داشت و اساتيد و  پژوهشگران را در انجام امر تحقيق و پژوهش ياري خواهند  کرد. در اين راستا  ارتباط پژوهشکده اعجاز قرآن با مراجع ديني و علمي به  طور مستمر برقرار  خواهد بود تا شائبه اي از انحراف در ادامه فعاليت هاي  پژوهشکده وجود نداشته  باشد. در حال حاضر پژوهشکده با بعضي از مراکز علوم  ديني در شهر قم ارتباط  کاري دارد که در مواردي به عقد تفاهم نامه بين دو  مرکز منجر شده است .

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*پژوهشکده اعجاز قرآن|گروه قرآن و علوم انسانی*  در   طول قرن گذشته، رویه ترجمهگرایی اندیشه های غربی در حوزه علوم انسانی   بشدت بر فضای جامعه علمی ایران حاکم بوده وهمواره علوم انسانی وارداتی غربی   در دانشگاههای کشور تدریس شده است. اساسی ترین تفاوت علوم انسانی غربی و   علوم انسانی اسلامی در این است که علوم انسانی و انسان شناسي غربی بر اساس   دیدگاههای اومانيستي که در آن انسان محوري و اصالت وجود انسان بعنوان اصل  و  اساس تلقی می شود بنا شده در حالیکه شالوده و مبنای علوم انسانی اسلامی   خدا محوری است. وضعیت نامطلوب کنونی نتیجه غفلت محافل علمی و دانشگاهی  کشور  از تولید و بازتولید علوم انسانی بر پایه مبانی قرآنی و اسلامی است.   نگرانی های مقام معظم رهبری دامت برکاته در مورد وضعیت موجود علوم انسانی   در جامعه دانشگاهی موید این حقیقت است، بطوری که ایشان این موضوع را بطور   واضح در عبارات ذیل مطرح نمودند:
“مبنای   علوم انسانی غرب که در دانشگاههای کشور به صورت ترجمه ای تدریس می شود،   جهان بینی مادی و متعارض با مبانی قرآنی و دینی است، در حالی که پایه و   اساس علوم انسانی را باید در قرآن جستجو کرد”. رهبر معظم انقلاب با تاکید   بر استخراج مبانی علوم انسانی ازقرآن و تعالیم اسلامی اهمیت این موضوع را   اینگونه تبیین فرمودند:”اگر این کار انجام شود پژوهشگران با استفاده از   مبانی قرآنی و همچنین استفاده از برخی پیشرفتهای علوم انسانی، می توانند   بنای رفیع و مستحکمی را از علوم انسانی پایه گذاری کنند.”
با  توجه به اینکه منشا بسیاری از  علوم انسانی فلسفه های ماتر یالیستی بیگانه  با مبانی فکری اسلامی است و  آموزش اینگونه علوم با تعالیم قرآنی و اسلامی  در تضاد آشکار است، دانشگاه  شهید بهشتی بعنوان یکی از معتبرترین و با  سابقه ترین دانشگاههای کشور با  هدف جهت دهی به علوم انسانی بر پایه تعالیم  قرآنی و اسلامی و همسو با اهداف  پژوهشکده اعجاز قرآن فعالیتهای خود را در  گروه علوم انسانی دنبال می کند.


 *

اهداف گروه پژوهشی قرآن و علوم انسانی*

   • ایجاد کرسی های نظریه پردازی در حوزه تولید دانش بر اساس معارف قرآنی و دینی
  • بومي سازی دین در عرصه علم و فناوري و پژوهش در زمینه ملزومات نظام آموزشي اسلامي 
  • کاربردی نمودن معارف قرآنی در حوزه های علوم انسانی
   • ترویج گفتمان علم ديني در مراكز دانشگاهی



 تولید  علم بر اساس معارف قرآنی مهمترین رسالت گروه پژوهشی قرآن و علوم  انسانی  تلقی می شود. گروه مذکور گروههای پژوهشی ذیل را در بر می گیرد.

   • گروه پژوهشی قرآن، ادب و هنر
  • گروه پژوهشی قرآن، روان شناسی و علوم تربیتی 
  • گروه پژوهشی قرآن و جامعه شناسی
  • گروه پژوهشی قرآن و مدیریت
  • گروه پژوهشی قرآن و اقتصاد 
   • گروه پژوهشی قرآن و حقوق 
  • گروه پژوهشی قرآن، علوم سیاسی و روابط بین الملل
  • گروه پژوهشی دین و علم




*سیاستهای راهبردی
*


• پژوهشهای بنیادین میان رشته ای در حوزه علوم انسانی و قرآن 
  • معرفی و تبیین آثار و پژوهش های صورت گرفته در حوزه قرآن و علوم انسانی
  • نقد و بررسی آرائ اندیشمندان جهان اسلام و مستشرقان در حوزه قرآن و علوم انسانی
  • برگزاري همايش ها و نشست هاي تخصصي داخلی و بین المللی در حوزه قرآن و علوم انسانی 
  • حمايت از پايان نامه ها، رساله ها و طرح هاي پژوهشي در حوزه قرآن و علوم انسانی
  • انتشارخروجی پژوهشهای صورت گرفته و ارائه آن ها در قالب کتاب، مقاله، نشریه تخصصی ویا از طریق سایت پژوهشکده
  •  مطالعه و پژوهش در مورد رابطه علم و دين و نقش دين در تاريخ تحولات  علم در  دوران تمدن اسلامی، اروپای قرون وسطی، عصر جدید و دنیای معاصر و  ترسیم  افقهای آینده بر مبنای معارف قرآنی و دینی در راستای دستیابی به  سیستم  آموزشي مولد علم ديني. 
  • پژوهش در حوزه علمشناسي، معرفتشناسي و معرفتشناسي ديني
· پژوهشهای تفسیر میان رشته ای علم و قرآن

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*پژوهشکده اعجاز قرآن|گروه قرآن و علوم طبیعی*  در   عصر حاضر دانشمندان زيادي در سراسر جهان و بویژه در کشورهاي اسلامي با   الهام ازآیات قرآن به کشف مطالب علمي در زمینه های مختلف دست یافته اند،   بنابراین گروه اعجاز علمی قرآن، ابتدا به گردآوري این مطالب اهتمام ورزیده و   با استفاده از متخصصين زبده و کارشناسان برجسته علمی درستی یا عدم صحت  این  مطالب را بررسی خواهد نمود. سپس با استناد به روایات و احادیث معتبر   مقالات علمی در حوزه های مرتبط تالیف خواهد شد. همچنین موارد جديد علمی که   در آیات قرآن بدان ها اشاره شده، ولی هنوز علم بشر به آنان دست نيافته،   مورد بررسي و تحليل قرار خواهد گرفت . در واقع با بکارگیری این شیوه زمینه   برای دستیابی به مفاهیم و نظریه های جدید علمی فراهم خواهد شد. گروه اعجاز   علمی قرآن علاوه بر بهره بردن از اساتيد ثابت خود، از اساتيد مدعو از   دانشکده هاي مختلف نیز استفاده می کند.

*
اهداف گروه پژوهشی قرآن و علوم طبیعی* 
ترویج معارف قرآنی بر مبنای ادبیات علمی در سطح داخلی و بین المللی

تبیین رابطه علوم طبیعی و معارف قرآنی و ديني

تدوين روش شناسي تفسير علمي قرآن

تدوین تفسیر علمی قرآن با استناد به منابع علمی روایات معتبر 

شبهه زدایی در زمینه اعجاز علمی قرآن و برطرف نمودن چالشهای علمی در حوزه قرآن و علوم طبیعی

کشف و تبیین اعجازهای قرآن در زمینه علوم طبیعی 
*گروه های پژوهشی قرآن و علوم طبیعی
* 
گروه پژوهشی قرآن و زیست شناسی
مطالعات   و پژوهشهای این گروه در حوزه اعجاز علمی قرآن در شاخه های اقیانوس شناسی،   گیاه شناسی، جانور شناسی و زمینه های مرتبط دیگرمتمرکز خواهد شد.  
گروه پژوهشی قرآن و فیزیک

گروه پژوهشی قرآن و کیهان شناسی
4 .گروه پژوهشی قرآن و زمین شناسی
5. گروه پژوهشی قرآن، پزشکی و روانپزشکی : مطالعات   و پژوهشهای این گروه در حوزه اعجاز علمی قرآن در شاخه های پزشکی و   روانپزشکی متمرکز خواهد شد و کاربردی نمودن نتایج پژوهشها مهمترین رسالت   این گروه پژوهشی محسوب می گردد. مباحثی نظیر قرآن درمانی از عمده ترین   محورهای پژوهشی این گروه تلقی می گردد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*پژوهشکده خانواده*  


 خانواده   بطور طبیعی بر فرد تقدم دارد و به لحاظ منطقی باید نسبت به تمام مؤلفههای   زندگی اجتماعی درکپذیری و توضیح دهندگی بیشتری داشته باشد. تکوین فردیت و   تشخص خودبخودی، بدون مقدمه و بیریشه صورت نمیگیرد؛ هویت فرد درخانواده   شکل گرفته و تقریباً به آن وابسته است. اشتغال، ازدواج، مهاجرت، قهر، طلاق و   حتی مرگ نمیتواند ریشههای فرد را از خانواده بگسلد و هویت مستقل افراد   هرگز به معنای انزوا و جدایی از خانواده نیست؛ بلکه به افزایش تاثیرگذاری و   جایگاه تعیینکننده آن ناظر میباشد؛ چه اینکه تشکیل پیوندهای جدید نیز   تفصیل و بسط خانواده- نه انفکاک از آن- تلقی میشود. 
بنابراین سستی  پیوندهای خانوادگی یک تهدید واقعی است که از مخاطرات سلامت  افراد خبر  میدهد. همچنین تراکم گسیختگیها و گسترش آسیبهای اجتماعی در زمره   پیامدهای غیرفوری ولی مهم روابط شکننده خانوادگی است که سلامت جامعه را  نیز  به خطر میاندازد.در نتیجه شناسایی آسیبهای موجود و محتمل خانواده و   پیشگیری و درمان آنها کانون هر نوع اقدام اصلاحگرانهای است که به منظور   ارتقاء سلامت جامعه و نهادهای آن صورت میگیرد؛ زیرا سلامت نهادهای اجتماعی   در گرو سلامت افرادی است که در خانواده سالم پدید میآیند و پرورش   مییابند. البته خانواده سالم فراتر از سلامت هر یک از اعضای آن, به سلامت   پیوندهایی وابسته است که فردیت و سلامت عضوهای سابق و جدید آن را تضمین   میکند. بنابر این تحکیم و سالمسازی روابط خانوادگی و جلوگیری از توسعه   انواع گسیختگیهای علمی، سیاسی، اعتقادی و به خصوص گسیختگیهای نسلی و  جنسی،  میتواند سلامت خانواده، فرد، گروههای رسمی و غیررسمی و نهادهای  جامعه را  تامین کند.
بدین ترتیب خانواده که به هرکسی تشخص و هویت ویژه و  منحصر به فردش را  میبخشد، از سه جهت میتواند ضامن سلامت گروهها و  نهادهای دیگر باشد؛ این سه  جهت عبارتند از: تربیت انسانهای سالم، صیانت از  سلامت روابط انسانی از  طریق تاثیرگذاری جهت دهنده بر قوانین و نهادهای  اجتماعی، مقاومت در برابر  عوامل بیماریزای محیط
واقعيات موجود و  پيامدهاي گوناگون آن باعث شد که موضوع خانواده جزء  اولويتهاي کاري بسياري  از پژوهشگران، نظريهپردازان حوزههاي مختلف علمي  قرار گيرد و هر کدام نقشي  سازنده در تحکيم و بقاي نظام خانواده ايفا کنند  ظهور مراکز پژوهشي خانواده  در جهان، جلوهاي از اين تلاشهاست.


 
در  اين راستا پژوهشکدة خانواده نخستين بار در ايران تاسيس شد تا با  ساماندهي  مطالعات گوناگون و برگزاری همایشهای مختلف در زمينه خانواده و  انجام  تحقيقات نظاممند به تدوين راهبردهاي مناسب براي حل معضلات، توانبخشي  و  پيشنهاد نظامهاي نوين خانوادگي متناسب با نياز و فرهنگ ايراني بپردازد. 


 
پژوهشکدة  خانواده با رويکردي فراگير و ميان رشتهاي، و با هدف هدايت و  متمرکز نمودن  تحقيقات و جلب توجه محققان و حمايت از تحقيقات در زمينههاي  مختلف مسايل  خانواده در اواخر سال 1380 تاسيس شد. اين پژوهشکده همگام با  رويکرد جديد  تحقيقات علمي در خصوص تاکيد بر همکاريها و تحقيقات بين  رشتهاي، با مشارکت و  همکاري متخصصان رشتههاي مختلف مرتبط با خانواده، يعني  روانشناسي،  روانپزشکي, مشاوره، مددکاري اجتماعي، جامعهشناسي, تاريخ،  مردمشناسي،  تعليم و تربيت، حقوق، بهداشت خانواده، ژنتيک و ... فعاليت  ميکند. 


 پژوهشکده   خانواده داراي کتابخانه تخصصي، آزمايشگاه مجهز به آئينه يکطرفه و  تلويزيون  مدار بسته جهت مشاهدات خانواده و کودک، آزمايشگاه هنر درماني با  تجهيزات و  ادوات موسيقي، نقاشي و نمايش درماني، اتاق تست و آرشيو آزمونهاي  رواني،  اتاق کامپيوتر، سالن اجتماعات و فضاهاي ديگـر متناسب با  فعاليتـهـاي  پژوهشي، آموزشـي و اداري ميباشد. علاوه بر اينها با توجه به  اينکه دانشگاه  شهيد بهشتي يکي از معتبرترين دانشگاههاي جامع کشور ميباشد،  امکانات مختلف  موجود در دانشگاه نظير کتابخانههاي تخصصي متعدد،  آزمايشگاهها، سايت  کامپيوتري و فضاهاي پژوهشي آموزشي، ورزشي و تفريحي به  تناسب نياز در دسترس  ميباشد.  

خانم دکتر جمیله علم الهدی رئیس پژوهشکدة خانواده و آقای دکتر علی زاده محمدی معاون پژوهشی و آموزشی می باشند.  

اعضای هیأت علمی عبارتند از: 

آقایان   دکتر علی زاده محمدی،دکتر محمد روشن، دکتر محسن دهقانی، و خانمها  دکتر  فرشته موتابی، دکتر لیلی پناغی، دکتر کارینه طهماسیان، دکتر نرگس  چیمه  ،دکتر منصوره السادات صادقی

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*پژوهشکده لیزر و پلاسما*  




پژوهشکده   ليزر در سال 1372 در دانشکده علوم فعاليت خود را آغاز نمود. در سال 1374   اين پژوهشکده مجوز اصولي و در سال 1377 مجوز قطعي تأسيس خود را از شوراي   گسترش وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوري دريافت نمود و در سال 1383 به دنبال   گسترش فعالیتها، به پژوهشکده ليزر و پلاسما تغيير نام يافت.
 اولين  دوره كارشناسي ارشد فوتونيك در سال 1381 در پژوهشكده راه اندازي شد. دوره  دكتري فوتونيك در سال 1383 و كارشناسي ارشد مهندسي پلاسما نيز در سال 1384  شروع به فعاليت و جذب دانشجو نمودند. آمار دانشجویان  

این دوره ها به منظور فعالیت  حرفه ای و دقیق علمی در موضوعات مرتبط ایجاد  شده اند و فارغ التحصیلان  غالبا" به ادامه تحصیل پرداخته و یا در مجموعه  های مختلف تخصصی مرتبط مشغول  به کار شده اند.
هدف  اصلي اين پژوهشکده گسترش علم ليزر، اپتیک، فوتونيک و پلاسما با تربيت   نيروي متخصص، انجام تحقيقات پايه اي جهت گسترش مرزهاي علم و تحقيقات   کاربردي در صنعت و علوم، می باشد.
در حال حاضر 5 گروه پژوهشی مصوب زیر در پژوهشکده لیزر و پلاسما وجود دارد:
1- كاربردهاي ليزر
2- تكنولوژي ليزر
3- ماده چگال
4- بيوفوتونيك
5- مهندسي پلاسما

همچنين اين پژوهشكده شامل 18 آزمایشگاه فعال مي باشد. 
هم اكنون تعداد 16 عضو هيأت علمي در پژوهشكده فعاليت دارن

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*پژوهشکده علوم محیط زیستی*  



پژوهشكده   علوم محیطی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی در سال 1379، با توجه به نیاز روز افزون   کشور به پژوهش و تحقیقات علمی در زمینه محیط زیست و برای اجرای بخشی از   وظایف پژوهشی دانشگاه و همچنین به منظور توسعه نگرشهای عمیق نسبت به اثرات   متقابل انسان، طبیعت و محیط زیست، بازشناسی چالشهای محیطی و ارائه   راهحلهای واقعگرایانه برای رسیدگی به مسائل زیستمحیطی، فعالیت خود را  با  شش گروه برنامه‏ریزی و طراحی محیط، حقوق محیط زیست، تنوع زیستی و مدیریت   اكوسیستم‎ها، اقتصاد و منابع محیط زیست، آلاینده‎های محیط زیست و كشاورزی   اكولوژیك آغاز کرد.                                                                                 

این پژوهشکده  علاوه بر پژوهشگران، صاحب‎نظران و متخصصان دانشگاه شهید  بهشتی در زمینه  علوم محیطی، از حضور استادان دیگر دانشگاه‎ها، مراکز و  سازمان‏های تحقیقاتی  و همچنین متخصصان و مسئولان اجرایی کشور بهره‎ مند  است. تأسیس این  پژوهشکده بعد جدیدی از پژوهش‎های علمی (اعم از کاربردی،  توسعه‎ای و بنیادی)  را در دانشگاه ایجاد کرده و فعالیت‎های علمی دانشگاه  را در گروه‏های  پژوهشی بین رشته ای، هماهنگ با پیشرفت علم و فناوری‏‏‎های  جدید در تمامی  سطوح علمی، فنی، کشاورزی، پزشکی و غیره در راستای بهبود  محیط زیست انسانی و  طبیعی سامان می‎بخشد. امید است با حفاظت صحیح و پایدار  از محیط زیست، حیات  کره زمین برای برخورداری نسل های آینده تداوم یابد.

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*پژوهشکده گیاهان و مواد اولیه دارویی*  


در   سالهاي اخير رويکردي همه جانبه جهت استفاده از داروهاي با منشأء طبيعي و   به ويژه گياهي در بين مردم بوجود آمده است. بطوريکه بخش عمده اي از  داروهاي  عرضه شده در برخي از کشورهاي جهان را داروهاي با منشأء گياهي و  طبيعي  تشکيل مي دهند. بدون شک رسيدن به اين جايگاه جز با حمايت همه جانبه  مراکز  تحقيقاتي و دانشگاهي امکان پذير نبوده است بويژه آنکه نياز روزافزون   کارخانه هاي داروسازي به مواد اوليه و همچنين لزوم حفظ منابع طبيعي،  اهيمت  کشت و فرآوري گياهان دارويي را دو چندان نموده است بدين خاطر امروزه  بسياري  از دانشگاههاي معتبر در سراسر جهان، شاخه اي مستقل تحت عنوان  توليد و  فرآوري داروهاي گياهي تأسيس نموده و به تربيت نيروهاي متخصص و  کارآمد  مشغولند. با توجه به سابقه و پيشينيه درخشان ايران در استفاده از  گياهان  دارويي، دانشگاه شهيد بهشتي با تأسيس پژوهشکده گياهان و مواد اوليه  دارويي  قدم در اين عرصه گذاشته و اميدوار است با استفاده از نيروهاي  متخصص، حرکتي  نهادينه و پويا را آغاز نمايد. لازم به ذکر است که اين  پژوهشکده با مجوز  سازمان توسعه صنعت ملل متحد(UNIDO) و در راستاي نياز  کشور براي استفاده  بهينه از گياهان دارويي بومي ايران تأسيس شده است. اين  پژوهشکده شامل چهار  گروه فيتوشيمي، بيولوژي، کشاورزي و مهندسي شيمي مي  باشد که اساسنامه و  تشکيلات آن به تصويب وزارت علوم، تحقيقات و فناوري  رسيده و در مقطع  کارشناسي ارشد دانشجو مي پذيرد.

----------

